# Nursemaid elbow



## kumeena (Aug 21, 2013)

Nursemaid elbow was reduced by Nurse in  Emergency room. Is if Ok to bill (CPT 24600 for hospital? 

Thank you


----------



## kumeena (Aug 21, 2013)

My focus is* procedure was done by NURSE*. Is it OK to bill for hospital?

Thank you


----------



## Narayana (Sep 23, 2013)

*nursemaid ellbow*

Try 24640


----------

